
U.S. Companies Prop Up China's Vast Surveillance Network - spats1990
https://www.morningstar.com/news/dow-jones/201911271272/us-companies-prop-up-chinas-surveillance-network-wsj
======
spats1990
Seagate Unveils World’s First 8TB Drive For Surveillance Applications At China
Public Security Expo 2015: [https://www.seagate.com/kr/ko/news/news-
archive/seagate-unve...](https://www.seagate.com/kr/ko/news/news-
archive/seagate-unveils-worlds-first-8tb-drive-for-surveillance-applications-
at-china-public-security-expo-2015-pr/)

------
ShorsHammer
How shocking. Almost as if people only people give a shit about themselves.
Who would have thought it.

~~~
dang
Would you please stop posting unsubstantive and/or flamebait comments to
Hacker News?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
ShorsHammer
Ok, I'll try Dang.

